# Fresh Water And Black Water - Leave Them Empty?



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Not gonna be using my outback for a few weeks. I emptied everything before coming home my last trip including the fresh water.

If its gonna sit for a few weeks, should i leave the fresh water tanks empty? Half full? Full?

Same goes for the black tank (and I guess grey tanks). Should I leave a little FRESH water in them or is it better to be dry and empty?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I empty them out if we're not going out camping for a while. Some A few gallons of clean water with tank deodorizer would help keep any smells down in the black tank.

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

someone around here used to say keep the fresh full to reduce microbial growth. I used to always do that and then put a couple gallons in the black.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

In fourteen years of trailer ownership, we've always emptied the fresh water tank, and put a few gallons of water in the black and grey tanks with tank deodorizer. Never have had any problems.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

camping479 said:


> I empty them out if we're not going out camping for a while. Some A few gallons of clean water with tank deodorizer would help keep any smells down in the black tank.
> 
> Mike


X2. I drain the fresh tank and drain the fresh water system by opening up the low point drain lines and opening faucets. Water sitting in the tank and/or lines will become foul after a few weeks - especially if it is untreated well water from a campground. But if I'm going to be using the trailer within two weeks, I don't worry about it.

As for the black and gray tanks - I always put a couple gallons of water, along with tank chemicals (4 oz. of Thetford's green stuff) and a capful of liquid Calgon water softener in each of them right after I dump and flush. That way, the chemicals can digest any leftover waste and keep things fresh and ready to go for the next time we go camping.

Mike


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

X3

Drain fresh... bit o' water in the others. Laundry detergent and Calgon water softener go in the black before I leave the site (with a few gallons in) to clean it out real good down the road.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rob_G said:


> X3
> 
> Drain fresh... bit o' water in the others. Laundry detergent and Calgon water softener go in the black before I leave the site (with a few gallons in) to clean it out real good down the road.


x4...we're all in agreement!!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea to leave a couple gallons of water and deodorizer or Calgon in the black tank. I always put the Calgon in the gray tank if it is going to be idol for a while.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I usually dump a 5 gal bucket of water down the black tank w/deoderizer after dumping. Haven't been leaving anything in the grey, but, maybe I should? We haven't used the fresh water at all; however, in a few weeks will be dry camping so we will finally be using the fresh water tank. I guess I should add some stuff to the fresh to clean?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> X3
> 
> Drain fresh... bit o' water in the others. Laundry detergent and Calgon water softener go in the black before I leave the site (with a few gallons in) to clean it out real good down the road.


x4...we're all in agreement!!








[/quote]
X5 !!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I try not to tow with stuff in the tanks; it's just extra weight that costs $$ to pull. (It's over a 1000 lbs if fresh/gray/black tanks are full.) A few gallons in the black tank with some treatment is all, plus I'll keep a couple gallon jugs of water in the bathtub while traveling to use as flush water if a bathroom break is needed along the way.


----------

